# Batterie de powerbook G3 PDQ



## Berthold (24 Octobre 2008)

Y'a bien longtemps que je n'avais pas parlé ici-bas de mon PDQ 

J'ai resoudé l'ailmentation tel que Sterpin le décrit ici, parfait, une nouvelle vie s'offre à mon PowerBook. 

 Faut dire, la batterie, après une inutilisation de 1 ou 2 mois il y a quelques temps, apparaît HS d'après l'ordinateur. Donc, dès que je le débranche du secteur, RàZ, date idiote, redémarrage sous Mac OS 9 au lieu de Panther sous XpostFacto, bref, tous les jours, on repart de zéro.

 Je me demande si il ne peut pas y avoir un problème de contact de la batterie à l'intérieur de son logement, je m'explique : bien qu'inutilisée pendant quelques semaines, je trouve bizarre qu'un batterie déclare complètement forfait aussi brusquement. Certes, elle n'était pas neuve, mais permettait encore en mars une autonomie d'une bonne heure. Au mois de mai, rien, nase, la petite croix sur le témoin de charge pas de batterie, etc.

Avant que je ne démonte tout, ce qui n'est pas mon fort, bien qu'ayant déjà réussi plusieurs fois sur celui-ci, ai-je une chance de trouver qq chose, et de pouvoir intervenir ? :mouais:

Je précise tt de suite que je ne connais personne dans mon entourage qui puisse me permettre de tester avec une autre batterie, fonctionnelle, sinon ce serait déjà fait

Le test de batterie (bouton sur le côté + leds) ne réagit plus, 0 V au voltmètre, mais bon, après une absence de charge prolongée, est-ce anormal ?


----------



## Berthold (24 Octobre 2008)

Bien, en relisant mon pdf préféré bien qu'anglophone, j'ai clarifié mon problème :
&#8226; les réglages de PRAM ne dépendent pas de la batterie d'alimentation, mais de la pile de backup, petit machin fin et bien caché au-dessus de la batterie, justement. Suivant les conseils lus, je laisse l'engin branché au moins 48h avant de crier à la pile morte. C'est pas vraiment une pile d'ailleurs, puisqu'elle se recharge. '_Backup battery_'&#8230;

Comment ? J'aurais pu m'en douter ?

Ben oui, mais bon, c'est mon premier et seul portable, et tout couillonnement, je pensais que la batterie d'alimentation tenait aussi ce rôle-là, voilà. On en apprend tous les jours, pis c'est tout.

&#8226; la batterie peut changer de baie (qu'est-ce que c'est bien fichu ces engins dis-donc !), j'ai donc essayé, et je vais tout doucement me glisser vers la conclusion que cette chère batterie est bien morte. D'ailleurs ils disent gentiment, bien qu'en Anglais, de ne pas la laisser sans charge plus de 6 mois, ce qui a bien pu se réduire à 2 mois vu son âge avancé.

Bon, si vous avez d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas&#8230;

[EDITH]Oh, zut, je n'avais pas vu ce fil&#8230; pardon&#8230;[/EDITH]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2008)

La batterie de ton PDQ est une batterie lithium ion. Elle est composée d'une série de 4 groupes de 3 éléments en parallèle, d'une tension nominale de 3,6 volts (soit 14,4 volts en tout).

Ces éléments ont une caractéristique ennuyeuse : si leur tension descend en dessous de 1,2 volt (par élément), elle chute rapidement vers zéro, et l'élément devient impossible à recharger.

Par ailleurs, ces batteries perdent, par décharge naturelle, 10% de leur capacité par mois d'inutilisation. La durée de 6 mois concerne une batterie neuve donnant environ 3 heures d'autonomie. Pour une batterie n'ayant plus qu'une heure d'autonomie, ce délais est à diviser par 3, ce qui nous ramène à ta batterie.

Sinon, un topic de 2005 sans post depuis 2006, non, tu peux en ouvrir un nouveau, faut pas pousser


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, ces batteries perdent, par décharge naturelle, 10% de leur capacité par mois d'inutilisation. La durée de 6 mois concerne une batterie neuve donnant environ 3 heures d'autonomie. Pour une batterie n'ayant plus qu'une heure d'autonomie, ce délais est à diviser par 3, ce qui nous ramène à ta batterie.


Bon ben voilà qui est clair:rateau:


Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sinon, un topic de 2005 sans post depuis 2006, non, tu peux en ouvrir un nouveau, faut pas pousser


Recyclage, recyclage, on ne jette rien chez moi, c'est de famille !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2008)

De toute façon, laisser un portable longtemps débranché, c'est la mort assurée pour la batterie à plus ou moins long terme, car ça implique des recharges importantes, ce que ce type de batterie n'aime pas.

Pour une bonne longévité, mieux vaut les recharger chaque fois que possible, la légende urbaine comme quoi il vaut mieux les vider complètement avant de les recharger est une des principales cause de décès prématuré pour les batteries au lithium. Pour mes portables, je ne les décharge complètement que dans deux cas :

1) besoin de l'ordi et pas possible de le brancher
2) batterie ayant besoin d'être calibrée (de 1 à trois fois par an, pas plus)

Mais chaque fois que je me sers de l'ordi sur batterie, ne serait-ce que 10 mn, et que je peux le brancher ensuite, je le fais. Résultat, sur mon PDQ, la batterie d'origine (de 1998, donc) me donne encore de 1H40 à 2H d'autonomie, selon l'usage que j'en fais !

EDIT : Pour ceux que ça intéresse, j'ai rédigé un document sur l'entretien des batteries de portable pour un de mes clients, c'est du RTF !


----------



## Berthold (25 Octobre 2008)

 Ce que tu dis est valable pour tous les accus au lithium ? C'est bon à savoir Je fais partie des victimes de la légende, je vide systématiquement mes accus avant de les charger 

 Sinon, les piles de backup de PDQ, ça se trouve encore ? 

 Cherche bonne adresse pour des batteries neuves pas trop chères aussi, passque 96 Ah bon ? C'est les tarifs ? Faut pas que je rêve ? Ah oui, bon, d'accord:rose: Ben c'est aussi cher que la machine selon l'argus Mac2Sell ceci dit, un argus ne reflète pas la valeur affective d'une machine qu'on bichonne, oui, oui,


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Octobre 2008)

Les piles de backup doivent encore se trouver, je pense, demande à Mackie, c'est lui le spécialiste en fournitures neuves. Toutefois, si tu te trouve une batterie en état, elles ne sont plus indispensables, d'ailleurs, les iBook en sont dépourvus, c'est la batterie principale qui en tient lieu !


----------



## Invité (26 Octobre 2008)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, laisser un portable longtemps débranché, c'est la mort assurée pour la batterie à plus ou moins long terme, car ça implique des recharges importantes, ce que ce type de batterie n'aime pas.
> 
> Pour une bonne longévité, mieux vaut les recharger chaque fois que possible, la légende urbaine comme quoi il vaut mieux les vider complètement avant de les recharger est une des principales cause de décès prématuré pour les batteries au lithium. Pour mes portables, je ne les décharge complètement que dans deux cas :
> 
> ...



J'ai encore entendu la légende urbaine la semaine dernière :
Je cherchais une batterie pour un de mes vieux téléphone "Logicom" chez un revendeur _spécialisé_ en électronique qui m'a dit :
"les batterie Lithium-Je ne sais plus quoi" sont des batteries à effet de mémoire. Si elles sont rechargées sans être totalement vides, elles gardent en mémoire la charge qu'elles ont reçues, donc, patati patata !
Et j'ai cru ces conneries Et j'ai failli  acheter des batteries  "je ne sais plus quoi-je sais encore moins"  qui coûtent la peau des cou****s ! :rose:


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Octobre 2008)

Invité a dit:


> J'ai encore entendu la légende urbaine la semaine dernière :
> Je cherchais une batterie pour un de mes vieux téléphone "Logicom" chez un revendeur _spécialisé_ en électronique qui m'a dit :
> "les batterie Lithium-Je ne sais plus quoi" sont des batteries à effet de mémoire. Si elles sont rechargées sans être totalement vides, elles gardent en mémoire la charge qu'elles ont reçues, donc, patati patata !
> Et j'ai cru ces conneries&#8230; Et j'ai failli  acheter des batteries  "je ne sais plus quoi-je sais encore moins"  qui coûtent la peau des cou****s ! :rose:



Ok, alors, mettons les poings sur les zi : les seules batteries "à effet mémoire" sont les batteries au nickel, et encore, particulièrement les Ni Cd, parce que les Ni MH le sont beaucoup moins, pour ne pas dire "quasiment pas".

Si, malgré des coûts plus importants (essentiellement dus à l'électronique qu'on doit obligatoirement y associer) et une durée de vie près de deux fois moins longue (en nombre de cycles de recharge), les batteries au lithium se généralisent ainsi, c'est pour deux raisons :

1) à volume et poids équivalent, elles stockent au moins deux fois plus d'énergie que des Ni MH, ou 4 à 5 fois plus que des Ni Cd

2) Elles sont *totalement* dépourvues d'effet mémoire.

Voilà pour en finir avec les légendes.


----------

